# Eureka!



## Big Don (Oct 28, 2009)

I found them
That is hilarious.


----------



## CoryKS (Oct 28, 2009)

It's probably the only bar in the world that doesn't have a lady's night.


----------



## Big Don (Oct 28, 2009)

CoryKS said:


> It's probably the only bar in the world that doesn't have a lady's night.


Two words my friend:
Goat
Camel


----------

